# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام > الأوســـــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــــــار >  المرأة الذكية !!!

## mohammad qasaimeh

جذبتني هذه العبارة عندما سمعتها على التلفاز  
" المرأة الذكية تجذب الرجل لكن ليس الى حد الارتباط " 
والمقصود ان ذكاء المرأة يجذب الرجل ، ولكنه بنفس الوقت يمنعه من الارتباط بها  
فما رأيكم انتم ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

بتتذكر يامحمد في موضوع المرأه تفضل الرجل الذكي...انا علقت بان الرجل يفضل المرأه الغبيه وانت رديت علي
 	اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
_كيف ، على العكس ، وهاي فطرة بالجنسين الاعجاب بالذكي_ 



وهلا بحكيلك ..نعم...الرجل بفضل الغبيه ...الي مابتكشف تحركاته..والي ما بتحاوره وبتاخد اوامره من دون ماتفكر فيها..والي ما بتقدر تكشف اخطاؤه العاديه..لان الرجل بحب يكون مركزو القوه الوحيد والمثالي والمتفاني بنظر زوجته..وهي بذكائها بتخرب كل شئ (طبعا بنظره :Db465236ff: )

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اها انا حاكي اعجاب ، وحدود الاعجاب لا تصل للارتباط

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _اها انا حاكي اعجاب ، وحدود الاعجاب لا تصل للارتباط_


حلو معناتو متفقين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حلو معناتو متفقين



ولكن اذا كان الرجل واثق بنفسه لدرجة كافيه ، فانه يشعر بالانسجام مع هذا الذكاء الانثوي

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_بتتذكر يامحمد في موضوع المرأه تفضل الرجل الذكي...انا علقت بان الرجل يفضل المرأه الغبيه وانت رديت علي
    اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      

كيف ، على العكس ، وهاي فطرة بالجنسين الاعجاب بالذكي 




وهلا بحكيلك ..نعم...الرجل بفضل الغبيه ...الي مابتكشف تحركاته..والي ما بتحاوره وبتاخد اوامره من دون ماتفكر فيها..والي ما بتقدر تكشف اخطاؤه العاديه..لان الرجل بحب يكون مركزو القوه الوحيد والمثالي والمتفاني بنظر زوجته..وهي بذكائها بتخرب كل شئ (طبعا بنظره)
_


_ لا انا ضد هيك تماما .._

_ الرجل يعجب بالمرأة الذكيه ويرتبط بها ايضا .._

_ انا لما ارتبط بوحده لازم تكون فاهميتني وحافظيتني عن غيب وعارفه كل صغيره وكبيره عني .. مش وحده غبيه اضحك عليها .. شو احنا بحرب .._ 

_وبعدين هلا كل وحده بترد على زوجها وبتطيع اوامره صارت غبية .._ 

_بالفعل الرجل بحب تكون الكلمة اله .. وبحب يكون مثالي ومتفاني .. بس هالامور ما بتزبط الا اذا ارتبط بوحده غبيه ..؟__؟_

_الرجل الغبي او المنحل اخلاقيا او المختل عقليا  هو الذي يبحث عن غبيه مثله .. ليضحك عليها كما يريد ولتربي له جيلا من الاغبياء .._

_ اسمحيلي زهره هالكلام كله مش مقنع .._

----------


## بلال كفاوين

موضوع جميل

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _بتتذكر يامحمد في موضوع المرأه تفضل الرجل الذكي...انا علقت بان الرجل يفضل المرأه الغبيه وانت رديت علي
>     اقتباس:
>                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      
> 
> كيف ، على العكس ، وهاي فطرة بالجنسين الاعجاب بالذكي 
> 
> 
> ...


ممكن الاعجاب بالمراة الذكية امر حاصل اما الارتباط بها غير وارد لسبب اتوقع انه 
الرجل بخاف تكون شريكة حياته متفوقة عليه من اي ناحية 
وخصوصا الناحية هاي .... في عنده رهبة وخوف من المرأة الذكية والمثقفة 
وهاي الرهبة نابعة من رغبة الدائمة بالشعور بالتفوق الذكري على الانثى 
خصوصا اللي رح تكون شريكة حياته 
في عنده خوف يكون مستواها التعليمي اكبر من مستواه 
في ناس بتقضل ما يكون مستواها المادي اعلى  :Db465236ff: "مش الكل "
وكمان الذكاء هاي شغلة حساسة وحساسة كتير 
مش الكل بنظرلها من شغلة الهبل او يضحك عليها وما تكشف حركاته 
بتوقع الرجل الذكي بحسبها من هاي الناحية 
بخاق توصل مرحلة تتفوق فيه المرأة الذكية بعقلها عليه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طيب هذه المرأة الذكية ، ألا تستطيع اشعار الرجل بالامان وإن كانت تتفوق عليه عقلياً او ثقافياً و انه هو العقل المدبر للاسرة 

أليست ذكية ؟ الا تستطيع اشعار الرجل بالراحة النفسية معها ؟

----------


## saousana

> طيب هذه المرأة الذكية ، ألا تستطيع اشعار الرجل بالامان وإن كانت تتفوق عليه عقلياً او ثقافياً و انه هو العقل المدبر للاسرة 
> 
> أليست ذكية ؟ الا تستطيع اشعار الرجل بالراحة النفسية معها ؟


اتوقع انها قادرة على ذلك وبكل سهولة 
هنا تواجهنا مشكلة اخرى هي الغرور الذي قد يتملك بعضهن 
ليس من السهل احيانا على المرأة الذكية ان تشعر غيرها بانها اثل ذكاءا او اقل مستوى 
اتوقع انه هاد العائق الوحيد

----------


## coconut

:Db465236ff: 

أنا مع غسان الذكية احسن تربي جيل ذكي و مثقف

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اتوقع انها قادرة على ذلك وبكل سهولة 
> هنا تواجهنا مشكلة اخرى هي الغرور الذي قد يتملك بعضهن 
> ليس من السهل احيانا على المرأة الذكية ان تشعر غيرها بانها اثل ذكاءا او اقل مستوى 
> اتوقع انه هاد العائق الوحيد


ممكن

----------


## ajluni top

المشاعر التي تجذب وليس موضوع الذكاء والغباء

ومشكور يا محمد

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> المشاعر التي تجذب وليس موضوع الذكاء والغباء
> 
> ومشكور يا محمد


العفو

كمان انا معاك عجلوني ، المشاعر عندما تنجذب لا تميز بين الذكاء و الغباء 

ولكن حديثنا عن الارتباط

----------


## غسان

> ممكن الاعجاب بالمراة الذكية امر حاصل اما الارتباط بها غير وارد لسبب اتوقع انه 
> الرجل بخاف تكون شريكة حياته متفوقة عليه من اي ناحية 
> وخصوصا الناحية هاي .... في عنده رهبة وخوف من المرأة الذكية والمثقفة 
> وهاي الرهبة نابعة من رغبة الدائمة بالشعور بالتفوق الذكري على الانثى 
> خصوصا اللي رح تكون شريكة حياته 
> في عنده خوف يكون مستواها التعليمي اكبر من مستواه 
> في ناس بتقضل ما يكون مستواها المادي اعلى "مش الكل "
> وكمان الذكاء هاي شغلة حساسة وحساسة كتير 
> مش الكل بنظرلها من شغلة الهبل او يضحك عليها وما تكشف حركاته 
> ...




_يعني كمان يا سوسن كلامك مش مقنع بالنسبه الي .._ 
_يعني الرجل ما بيرتبط بالمرأة الذكيه خوفا منها ..؟؟؟_ 
_بتوقع الرجل الذكي والواعي ما بفكر هيك .. الرجل لم يتتزوج وحده بختارها وحده تناسبه بالذكاء والاخلاق والعادات وغيرها ..._

_الرجل الغبي هو الي بفكر هيك .._ 

_بعدين معنى حكيكم كل رجل يتزوج من ذكيه لازم تكون اذكى منه ..؟؟ او متفوقه عليه ..؟؟وخايف تمحي شخصيته .._

_يعني كأنكم حصرتم الرجل بخيارين .. اما بتتزوج غبيه .. او بتتزوج ذكيه تمحي شخصيتك ..؟؟_


_في صنف من الرجال بالفعل يخافون من المرأة الذكيه .._ 
_ولكن في صنف اخر يحبون هذا النوع ولا يفكرون بالارتباط الا منه ..هو الصنف الذي يبحث عن المرأة الواعيه الفاهمه المثقفه .. مش بروح يتزوج وحده غبيه عشان يظل هو ((سي السيد )) .._ 

_انا بدي اتزوج من اذكى امراءة بشوفها بحياتي .. ورح اكون ((سي السيد )) كمان .._

----------


## saousana

> _يعني كمان يا سوسن كلامك مش مقنع بالنسبه الي .._ 
> _يعني الرجل ما بيرتبط بالمرأة الذكيه خوفا منها ..؟؟؟_ 
> _بتوقع الرجل الذكي والواعي ما بفكر هيك .. الرجل لم يتتزوج وحده بختارها وحده تناسبه بالذكاء والاخلاق والعادات وغيرها ..._
> 
> _الرجل الغبي هو الي بفكر هيك .._ 
> 
> _بعدين معنى حكيكم كل رجل يتزوج من ذكيه لازم تكون اذكى منه ..؟؟ او متفوقه عليه ..؟؟وخايف تمحي شخصيته .._
> 
> _يعني كأنكم حصرتم الرجل بخيارين .. اما بتتزوج غبيه .. او بتتزوج ذكيه تمحي شخصيتك ..؟؟_
> ...


انا ما عممت انا حكيت ممكن من وجهت نظر اللي بخافو الارتباط منها 
مش كل الرجال عندهم هاي العقدة يا غسان انا معك 
بس اسأل اللي عندهم هاي النظرة حتى لو ما اعترفو في قرارة نفسهم عندهم هاي النظرة 
بعدين مش كل النساء الذكيات نفس الصنف 
تتراوح درجة الذكاء وجمال الشخصية 
الموضوع مش خيارين محصورات 
واكيد الرجل العاقل ما بفضل الغبية بكل ميزاتها 
والرجل اللي ما عنده هاي النظرة مش رح تفرق معو باي حال لانه المرأة الذكية هي اللي بحلم يرتبط فيها 
مسـألة الخوف اتوعق انها موجودة بكثرة 
واسأل

----------


## زهرة النرجس

عبارتك جميلة وصحيحة إلى حد ما ....
لأن الرجل يعجب بالمرءة الذكية وتلفت إنتباهه , أنا معك في هذة النقطة 
ولكن ما الذي يحصل بعد هذا الإعجاب , كثير من الحالات يحصل بينها الإرتباط , أما الحالات التي لا يحصل بينها إرتباط فيكون السبب هو خوف الرجل من أن تغلبة هذة المرءة بذكائها , خوف من أن يشعر للحظة ما أنا أحسن منة أو تزيد عنة بشيء , ولهذا لا يحصل الإرتباط , وهذا الكلام ليس معمم على جميع الناس ......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هاي انا ما بسميها الا ضعف بالشخصية و عدم ثقة بالنفس من قبل الرجل ، لانه الزواج الناجح يحتاج الانسجام و التوافق و التناغم بين الزوجين و هذا صعب ان يكون بين طبقات عقلية و ثقافية مختلفة 

الزواج مؤسسة بين الزوجين فذكاء اي الشريكين هنا يدعم نجاح هذه المؤسسة ، ممكن نظرة الخوف من المرأة الذكيه اتكون عند الرجل اللي بعتبر الزواج حرب " ولنشوف مين اللي بده يصيطر "

نعم انا معك سوسن موجوده ولكن عند ضعاف الشخصية

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

موضوع حلو و كلامكوا احلا,,

بصراحه تخيلت من كلامكوا وكأنه في منافسه بين الرجل والمرأه قبل الارتباط وخصوصا بعد الارتباط, يعني احنا بغابه والبقاء للاقوى؟ ولا احنا بساحة مصارعه ومين بظهر قوته ؟ ولا احنا ببرنامج ثقافي لاثبات الشخصيه والثقافه؟ او بلعبة شطرنج ومين بده يفوز؟؟

العلاقه  الزوجيه اكبر من هيك, اسمحولي ممكن اصنفها تفاهات في حال كان موضوع الذكاء والثقافه المعيار والاهم من بين المعايير الخاصه الي لازم تتصف فيها البنت لانه اذا ذكيه اذن ما بزوج منها وهذا كارثه!!

لكن, فيما لو كان  مش شرط مهم من الشروط الي واضعها البيك(الشب)  ممكن النظر الها بطريقه تتفاوت بين الشباب, يعني الي ممكن يحكي انا بدي وحده مثقفه و واعيه و ذكيه والها خبرها بالحياه لانه انا مش مستعد اتعامل مع لعبه على الريموت, احكيلها امشي بتمشي و وقفي بتوقف واحكي بتحكي ولا تحكي ما بتحكي هو انا مزوج لحتى احكي مع حيطان؟ طيب والولاد الي رح ييجوا على الطريق رح يكونوا الهبل بحد ذاته كونه تربية ومدى قوة شخصية الام الها الاثر الكبير بأبراز الشخصيه وخصوصا عند النشأه واول بدايات حياته اضافه طبعا لدور الاب الي مش ممكن نفصلهم.

نظره ثانيه, ممكن يحكوا لا عمي انا بدي وحده غبيه طافيه بالمره وعلى الاخر لحتى اتحكم فيها وعلى مزاجي و الاولاد انا بربيهم وخلص بريح وبرتاح,,,,,,, في الواقع هاذ تخبيص بحد ذاته ودليل على مدى ضعف البيك وحبه للسيطره رغم عدم قدرته عليها و تخوفه من انه ينقاد ورى قيادة الست(البنت) ,  والاولاد ما بقدر يربيهم لحاله لانه ايد وحده ما بتسقف!

بشكل عام, هو بتفاوت بين مدى ثقافة الشب و مستواه التعليمي, لانه مجرد كان مستواه عالي ما رح يقدر اصلا يتعامل مع الغباء, ورح ينجلط و يموت.

----------


## زهرة النرجس

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_موضوع حلو و كلامكوا احلا,,

بصراحه تخيلت من كلامكوا وكأنه في منافسه بين الرجل والمرأه قبل الارتباط وخصوصا بعد الارتباط, يعني احنا بغابه والبقاء للاقوى؟ ولا احنا بساحة مصارعه ومين بظهر قوته ؟ ولا احنا ببرنامج ثقافي لاثبات الشخصيه والثقافه؟ او بلعبة شطرنج ومين بده يفوز؟؟

العلاقه الزوجيه اكبر من هيك, اسمحولي ممكن اصنفها تفاهات في حال كان موضوع الذكاء والثقافه المعيار والاهم من بين المعايير الخاصه الي لازم تتصف فيها البنت لانه اذا ذكيه اذن ما بزوج منها وهذا كارثه!!

لكن, فيما لو كان مش شرط مهم من الشروط الي واضعها البيك(الشب) ممكن النظر الها بطريقه تتفاوت بين الشباب, يعني الي ممكن يحكي انا بدي وحده مثقفه و واعيه و ذكيه والها خبرها بالحياه لانه انا مش مستعد اتعامل مع لعبه على الريموت, احكيلها امشي بتمشي و وقفي بتوقف واحكي بتحكي ولا تحكي ما بتحكي هو انا مزوج لحتى احكي مع حيطان؟ طيب والولاد الي رح ييجوا على الطريق رح يكونوا الهبل بحد ذاته كونه تربية ومدى قوة شخصية الام الها الاثر الكبير بأبراز الشخصيه وخصوصا عند النشأه واول بدايات حياته اضافه طبعا لدور الاب الي مش ممكن نفصلهم.

نظره ثانيه, ممكن يحكوا لا عمي انا بدي وحده غبيه طافيه بالمره وعلى الاخر لحتى اتحكم فيها وعلى مزاجي و الاولاد انا بربيهم وخلص بريح وبرتاح,,,,,,, في الواقع هاذ تخبيص بحد ذاته ودليل على مدى ضعف البيك وحبه للسيطره رغم عدم قدرته عليها و تخوفه من انه ينقاد ورى قيادة الست(البنت) , والاولاد ما بقدر يربيهم لحاله لانه ايد وحده ما بتسقف!


بشكل عام, هو بتفاوت بين مدى ثقافة الشب و مستواه التعليمي, لانه مجرد كان مستواه عالي ما رح يقدر اصلا يتعامل مع الغباء, ورح ينجلط و يموت.
أحسنت يا عمار, فالزواج هو تشارك ومحبة بين شخصين وكل ما تقولة صحيح .
_

----------


## آلجوري

حواركم كفى ووفى ما شاء الله ...

 أنا معك غسان ومعك يا سوسن بنقطة ضعاف النفوس ...
باختصار شديد ..

الذكية فعلا... من كانت سيدة الدنيا تحت رعاية عين زوجها .. بمعنى ... أنه مهما فاقت من ذكاء سخرته ليفخر بها هذا الحبيب .. ويقول تلك هي زوجتي ... لا لتلدغه به ... 

والوجه الاخر للحوار .. الزوج الذكي ... من اختار الذكية  ليأمنها على صورته التي تعكسها بين الناس قبل أن يأمنها على أولاده ... أن يختار الذكية ليعجب بها ... ليشعر بنشوة الانتصار والظفر بما اختار كلما رأى منها ما يظهر ذكاءها ...
ويقول أنا المحظوظ  :Smile: 

الارتباط ... هو تناغم روحين ... أن أختار لنفسي من يستحقها ومن يستحقني ... أما ما كان دون ذلك فهو ليس من أصول الارتباط الصحيح ... بل هي معركة أختار الأضعف فيها لأفوز أنا ... وهذا بحد ذاته منتهى الدمار والغبااااء 

شكرا حمود  :Smile:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عفوا جوري

----------


## زهره التوليب

ياجماعه كلامكم على عيني وراسي..بس كلامكم للاسف مجرد نظريات..يعني مش عملي..كل واحد فيكم بيحكي وجهه نظره الخاصه..وانا بحترم هالشي...لكن ياحلوين لاتحكموا على انفسكم بس والابخص انكم لستم اصحاب تجربه على الاغلب.. تطلعوا نظره عامه على الرجال خلينا نحكي العرب من الشرق الى الغرب..وردولي خبر

----------


## زهره التوليب

بالمناسبه..الي حكيته انا ياغسان مجرد مثال صغير..ومش هو الدافع الوحيد..ومن ناحيه اخرى انا ماحكيت الرجل بفضل المتخلفه عقليا الي زي الريموت...لأ.,.بس الرجل بحب يكون هو الاذكى هو الاقوى هو الانجح عمليا وعلميا ..واحد الاسباب الي حكته سوسن

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



ياجماعه كلامكم على عيني وراسي..بس كلامكم للاسف مجرد نظريات..يعني مش عملي..كل واحد فيكم بيحكي وجهه نظره الخاصه..وانا بحترم هالشي...لكن ياحلوين لاتحكموا على انفسكم بس والابخص انكم لستم اصحاب تجربه على الاغلب.. تطلعوا نظره عامه على الرجال خلينا نحكي العرب من الشرق الى الغرب..وردولي خبر


_


 انا واثق  من نفسي والحمد لله, و التجربات السابقه مجرد عبر مش اكثر..

----------


## زهره التوليب

رده فعلك متوقعه..وبتوقع كمان من اعضاء نفس الشي
مشان هيك..اسكت احسن الي لانه ماحد رح يفهم علي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_



رده فعلك متوقعه..وبتوقع كمان من اعضاء نفس الشي


_


  عن نفسي اكيده مش متوقعه, بعرف حالي..

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياجماعه كلامكم على عيني وراسي..بس كلامكم للاسف مجرد نظريات..يعني مش عملي..كل واحد فيكم بيحكي وجهه نظره الخاصه..وانا بحترم هالشي...لكن ياحلوين لاتحكموا على انفسكم بس والابخص انكم لستم اصحاب تجربه على الاغلب.. تطلعوا نظره عامه على الرجال خلينا نحكي العرب من الشرق الى الغرب..وردولي خبر_


لا يا زهرة ... هاد الحكي مو بس مثاليات ... أي علاقة ناجحة لازم تكون مبنية على هالأساس ...
صحيح ما إلنا تجارب ... لكن بكتفي بتجربة الي امامي .. امي ..ابي ... أختي وزوجها ... إلخ ...
لما تمر العائلة بظرف معين ... الرجل بحالجه ان يستمع لرأي .. بحاجه انه يلقى حد يفكر معه ... وفي بعض الاحيان بحاجه كمان لحد يوجهه ... مو غلط لو كان هالحد زوجته وكانت اكفئ منه ... واكيد الزوجه ماراح تقوم بهالدور الي إذا كان ذكاءها أهل لذلك ...
وين في رجل بده وحده بالبيت زي الفازا ... يحكيلها اللبن أسود بتحكيله آه !!!!! هاد مع الوقت راح يمل ويحسها هم عليه بدل ما تكون معين ..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> ياجماعه كلامكم على عيني وراسي..بس كلامكم للاسف مجرد نظريات..يعني مش عملي..كل واحد فيكم بيحكي وجهه نظره الخاصه..وانا بحترم هالشي...لكن ياحلوين لاتحكموا على انفسكم بس والابخص انكم لستم اصحاب تجربه على الاغلب.. تطلعوا نظره عامه على الرجال خلينا نحكي العرب من الشرق الى الغرب..وردولي خبر
> 
> 
>  لا يا زهرة ... هاد الحكي مو بس مثاليات ... أي علاقة ناجحة  لازم تكون مبنية على هالأساس ...
> صحيح ما إلنا تجارب ... لكن بكتفي بتجربة الي امامي .. امي ..ابي ... أختي وزوجها ... إلخ ...
> ...


انا ماحكيت لأ...على العكس علاقه والدي الي بعتبرها رائعه بتأيد كلامك..وبرجع بحكي انا ماقلت الرجل بده وحده متخلفه عقليا!
عكل حال مش مشكله ..زيما حكيت بالاول اسكت احسن

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> رده فعلك متوقعه..وبتوقع كمان من اعضاء نفس الشي
> مشان هيك..اسكت احسن الي لانه ماحد رح يفهم علي


نظرتك الشديدة هاي خاطئة ، طيب شو رأيك انه في رجال بحب سلطه المرأة ، و بتمتع بذلك ، شو رأيك ؟

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_نظرتك الشديدة هاي خاطئة ، طيب شو رأيك انه في رجال بحب سلطه المرأة ، و بتمتع بذلك ، شو رأيك ؟_ 


 ياي جد !!! وينهم هدول ؟؟!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      
_نظرتك الشديدة هاي خاطئة ، طيب شو رأيك انه في رجال بحب سلطه المرأة ، و بتمتع بذلك ، شو رأيك ؟_ 

ياعمي مااااااااااااااااااااشي...بس قديش نسبتهم هذول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احكيلك......قديش نسبه الرجال الاوفياء تماما بالعالم العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
عفكره انا بحكي بالشرق وانتو بالغرب..
انا ياجماعه مش ضد..بالعكس..بتمنى ارتبط بشخص بقدر ذكائي وهالش ي شفته بين اهلي....بس انتوا وين والدنيا وين
ياحبايبي والله انا مطلعه وشفت بلاوي..ونظرتي ما اجت بناء على انه انا الشطوره فلانه بتمنى هيك يصير بالمستقبل

يعني قديش نسبه الرجال المتزنين تماما الي بيطبقوا كل شي على اصوله...احكيلك بلاش...قديش نسبه الزوجات الذكيات الي مابحسسوا زوجهم انه غبي ولو بالغلط..وبالتايل بتظل حياتهم ذهبيه زيما انتو بتحكو؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ياعمي مااااااااااااااااااااشي...بس قديش نسبتهم هذول؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> احكيلك......قديش نسبه الرجال الاوفياء تماما بالعالم العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> عفكره انا بحكي بالشرق وانتو بالغرب..
> انا ياجماعه مش ضد..بالعكس..بتمنى ارتبط بشخص بقدر ذكائي وهالش ي شفته بين اهلي....بس انتوا وين والدنيا وين
> ياحبايبي والله انا مطلعه وشفت بلاوي..ونظرتي ما اجت بناء على انه انا الشطوره فلانه بتمنى هيك يصير بالمستقبل


انداري ، يعني ليش بتحكي كانه انتي اللي شايفه واحنا مش شايفين ، طيب ما هاي احنا عايشين بنفس مجتمعك و شايفين ، الوضع مش حرب عند الرجل مثل ما انتي بدك اتصوريها 

وانا سامعها من شب : شو بدك احسن من مرة تتحكم فيك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _ياجماعه كلامكم على عيني وراسي..بس كلامكم للاسف مجرد نظريات..يعني مش عملي..كل واحد فيكم بيحكي وجهه نظره الخاصه..وانا بحترم هالشي...لكن ياحلوين لاتحكموا على انفسكم بس والابخص انكم لستم اصحاب تجربه على الاغلب.. تطلعوا نظره عامه على الرجال خلينا نحكي العرب من الشرق الى الغرب..وردولي خبر_
> 
> 
>  لا يا زهرة ... هاد الحكي مو بس مثاليات ... أي علاقة ناجحة  لازم تكون مبنية على هالأساس ...
> صحيح ما إلنا تجارب ... لكن بكتفي بتجربة الي امامي .. امي ..ابي ... أختي وزوجها ... إلخ ...
> لما تمر العائلة بظرف معين ... الرجل بحالجه ان يستمع لرأي .. بحاجه انه يلقى حد يفكر معه ... وفي بعض الاحيان بحاجه كمان لحد يوجهه ... مو غلط لو كان هالحد زوجته وكانت اكفئ منه ... واكيد الزوجه ماراح تقوم بهالدور الي إذا كان ذكاءها أهل لذلك ...
> وين في رجل بده وحده بالبيت زي الفازا ... يحكيلها اللبن أسود بتحكيله آه !!!!! هاد مع الوقت راح يمل ويحس حالها هم عليه بدل ما تكون معين ..


انا معك يا ايات الرجل بحتاج لحد يساعده و يكون شريك العمر بالفعل مش بس كلام 
ايام سي سيد انتهت زمان 
انا بأيد زهرة انه في رجال كتير من مجتمعنا بدهم السطلة تكون بطريقة " الريموت " 
هاد الكلام موجود وصعب انكاره 
والمرأة الذكية صعب بل مستحيل انها تكون هيك 
بنخلص من فئة " سي سيد " 

بنيجي لفئة الشباب المتعلم المثقف ولكن يهاب الارتباط بالمرأة الذكية لخوفه من اسباب وضحتها سابقا 
وهاي الفئة كمان خلصنا منها واجمعنا انها موجودة 
الفئة اللي ما بتخاف الارتباط منها 
بتبحث عن المرأة الذكية شريكة حياة ورفقة درب 
وهاي الفئة موجودة كمان ومعروفة اسبابها

ممكن هو بالنهاية يعتمد علة المرأة نفسها وشخصيتها 
بس لسه في اسباب كتير ما وصلنا الها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني قديش نسبه الرجال المتزنين تماما الي بيطبقوا كل شي على اصوله...احكيلك بلاش...قديش نسبه الزوجات الذكيات الي مابحسسوا زوجهم انه غبي ولو بالغلط..وبالتايل بتظل حياتهم ذهبيه زيما انتو بتحكو؟


والله اذا كان فيه وفاق و حب بين الزوجين ، ساعتها مستحيل المرأة اتحسس زوجها انه اقل منها ، واتوقع انه امثلة الحياة الزوجية الناجحة من حولنا كثيرة

----------


## saousana

> نظرتك الشديدة هاي خاطئة ، طيب شو رأيك انه في رجال بحب سلطه المرأة ، و بتمتع بذلك ، شو رأيك ؟


اسمحلي 
انه على قد ما كانت المرأة متسلطة وقوية وذكية 
فهي ما بتحب ابدا تتسلط على جوزها او تتحكم فيه 
هاي من اكتر الاشياء المكروهة عند المرأة ذكية كانت او غبية 
ممكن احيانا بتلاقي حالها في موقف بحياتها مجبورة تتحكم بجوزها اللي شخصيتو ضعيفة 
بس هاد منتهى التعاسة الها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> انا معك يا ايات الرجل بحتاج لحد يساعده و يكون شريك العمر بالفعل مش بس كلام 
> ايام سي سيد انتهت زمان 
> انا بأيد زهرة انه في رجال كتير من مجتمعنا بدهم السطلة تكون بطريقة " الريموت " 
> هاد الكلام موجود وصعب انكاره 
> والمرأة الذكية صعب بل مستحيل انها تكون هيك 
> ...


بالزبط ياسوسن...انا بحب طريقتك الواعيه  بالتفكيرعفكره
اصلا...اول شي بتشوفه المراه اذا كان (زوجها غبي) هو غباءه وهاد اكتر شي بخوف الرجل..بخاف انه يكون صغير بنظرها

----------


## الولهان

انا مع انه ارجل يرتبط مع وحده ذكية 

بس انتو شو رايكو بثنين اغبياء يرتبطو ابعض :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _والله اذا كان فيه وفاق و حب بين الزوجين ، ساعتها مستحيل المرأة اتحسس زوجها انه اقل منها ، واتوقع انه امثلة الحياة الزوجية الناجحة من حولنا كثيرة_


صحيح..بس صدقني انه غباء الرجل مصيبه...يعني الزوجه نفسها مش رح تتحمل تداري كتير ومن هون بتبلش المشاكل
وكمان زيما حكت سوسن..المرأه بطبيعتها بتحب يكون الرجل درع واقي الها بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
اسمحلي 
انه على قد ما كانت المرأة متسلطة وقوية وذكية 
فهي ما بتحب ابدا تتسلط على جوزها او تتحكم فيه 
هاي من اكتر الاشياء المكروهة عند المرأة ذكية كانت او غبية 
ممكن احيانا بتلاقي حالها في موقف بحياتها مجبورة تتحكم بجوزها اللي شخصيتو ضعيفة 
بس هاد منتهى التعاسة الها 




عارف ، المرأة بتحب تسكن لزوجها و تشعر انه هو الحامي الها دائما ، بس انا حبيت ابين لزهرة انه النقيض التام لكلامها موجود حتى ابينلها انه الحالة الوسطى من التوافق كمان موجوده

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _انداري ، يعني ليش بتحكي كانه انتي اللي شايفه واحنا مش شايفين ، طيب ما هاي احنا عايشين بنفس مجتمعك و شايفين ، الوضع مش حرب عند الرجل مثل ما انتي بدك اتصوريها 
> 
> وانا سامعها من شب : شو بدك احسن من مرة تتحكم فيك_



ياسيدي اذا كنت انا مش متزوجه ف 90% من زميلاتي متزوجين...والزميله بتحكي مش زي الام وفهمك كفايه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> صحيح..بس صدقني انه غباء الرجل مصيبه...يعني الزوجه نفسها مش رح تتحمل تداري كتير ومن هون بتبلش المشاكل
> وكمان زيما حكت سوسن..المرأه بطبيعتها بتحب يكون الرجل درع واقي الها بكل ماتعنيه الكلمه


غباء الرجل حكاية ثانيه ، موضوعنا عن ذكاء المرأة ، و علاقة الرجل المثقف الذكي مع المرأة الذكيه

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _
> عارف ، المرأة بتحب تسكن لزوجها و تشعر انه هو الحامي الها دائما ، بس انا حبيت ابين لزهرة انه النقيض التام لكلامها موجود حتى ابينلها انه الحالة الوسطى من التوافق كمان موجوده_


على عيني...انا معك الحاله الوسطى هي الغالبه لكن مش بالكمال الي بتحكو عنه...ولاتنسى العلاقات بتتفاوت يعني مافي غباء مطلق ومافي صبر مطلق ومافي ذكاء مطلق.............الخ كملهم انت

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  


_اسمحلي_ 
_انه على قد ما كانت المرأة متسلطة وقوية وذكية_ 
_فهي ما بتحب ابدا تتسلط على جوزها او تتحكم فيه_ 
_هاي من اكتر الاشياء المكروهة عند المرأة ذكية كانت او غبية_ 
_ممكن احيانا بتلاقي حالها في موقف بحياتها مجبورة تتحكم بجوزها اللي شخصيتو ضعيفة_ 
_بس هاد منتهى التعاسة الها_  



فهلا بطبيعة المرأة بتحب تكون حاسة انها تحت رعايته ... وانه مسؤول عنها وبحميها ...
وإذا عملت غير هيك بتكون مجبورة ... لانقاذ أسرتها ... فقط ..وزي ما حكت سوسن بهاي الحالة بتكون بمنتهى التعاسة

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> اسمحلي 
> انه على قد ما كانت المرأة متسلطة وقوية وذكية 
> فهي ما بتحب ابدا تتسلط على جوزها او تتحكم فيه 
> هاي من اكتر الاشياء المكروهة عند المرأة ذكية كانت او غبية 
> ممكن احيانا بتلاقي حالها في موقف بحياتها مجبورة تتحكم بجوزها اللي شخصيتو ضعيفة 
> بس هاد منتهى التعاسة الها 
> 
> 
> ...


هو موجود انا معك 
وموحود بكثر كمان 
حاليا الشباب مخهم صار اوعى من زمان 
بدور على شريكة حياة ذكية وتساعده بالحياة 
وانا فاهم اللي بدك توصلو 
اصلا كل ما زاد ذكاء المرأة كل ما زاد التناغم والتفاهم 
بس اللي متربي على طريقة السي سيد 
حتى لو معو اعلى شهدات العالم 
مستحيل تتغير نظرت "الريموت " 
وانا بعرف دكاترة وخريجين اوروبا هيك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _غباء الرجل حكاية ثانيه ، موضوعنا عن ذكاء المرأة ، و علاقة الرجل المثقف الذكي مع المرأة الذكيه_


حموده صحصح معي...القضيه نسبيه...اذا هي اذكى منه فمعناها بتشوفه اقل منها او غبي بالنسبه الها

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ياسيدي اذا كنت انا مش متزوجه ف 90% من زميلاتي متزوجين...والزميله بتحكي مش زي الام وفهمك كفايه


 
ماشي ، بس النموذج المضاد لنموذج صاحباتك كمان موجود ، ولو كان ضئيل بس كمان موجود ، وانتي كمان راعي انك بتحكي مع شباب !! ورأينا هو الفصل بهالموضوع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> حموده صحصح معي...القضيه نسبيه...اذا هي اذكى منه فمعناها بتشوفه اقل منها او غبي بالنسبه الها


عارف من البداية بس بديش احصر النقاش حتى يصير لصالحك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _ 
> ماشي ، بس النموذج المضاد لنموذج صاحباتك كمان موجود ، ولو كان ضئيل بس كمان موجود ، وانتي كمان راعي انك بتحكي مع شباب !! ورأينا هو الفصل بهالموضوع_


صح...بس احنا بنحكي عن حياه زوجه مش فرديه..وبالتالي المرأه كمان هي الي بتحكم الرجل شو بتصرف معها وشو بعمل..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> هو موجود انا معك 
> وموحود بكثر كمان 
> حاليا الشباب مخهم صار اوعى من زمان 
> بدور على شريكة حياة ذكية وتساعده بالحياة 
> وانا فاهم اللي بدك توصلو 
> اصلا كل ما زاد ذكاء المرأة كل ما زاد التناغم والتفاهم 
> بس اللي متربي على طريقة السي سيد 
> حتى لو معو اعلى شهدات العالم 
> مستحيل تتغير نظرت "الريموت " 
> وانا بعرف دكاترة وخريجين اوروبا هيك


صحيح ، تربية زمان بتختلف عن تربية هالايام ، فمثلا كيف رجل مثقف الان وواصل لمرحلة عليمة رفيعة ، كيف بده يروّح بالبيت على أمراه غبية جاهلة ، حتى يشعر انه في ببيته فجوة كبيرة ، هو ما بدة يحس انه بدنيا و زوجته بدنيا ثانيه

----------


## saousana

> عارف من البداية بس بديش احصر النقاش حتى يصير لصالحك


طيب احكيلك شو بس مشان اقلب النقاش لصالح زهرة  :Db465236ff: 
انا سألت ابوي بشكل عام عن نفسات الشباب وهيك 
بابا بحكي وهو كان شب بيوم من الايام اكيد 
انه معظم شعارات الشباب قبل الزواج بتختفي بعدها 
منه ظروف وضغوط عمل ومسؤليات 
واصلا كلامه قبل الزواج اما عن عاطفة جياشة كانت بسبب حب بنت 
او هي شعارات وحماس شباب 
المعطيات بتختلف كتير بعد الارتباط وممكن الانسان يتفاجئ بحالو كمان 
يعني ما بتعرف انت شو رح تكون المرأة الذكية اللي رح ترتبط فيها
ويمكن كل كلامك عن التفاهم يروح 
وترجع بدك نظرية سي سيد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _صحيح ، تربية زمان بتختلف عن تربية هالايام ، فمثلا كيف رجل مثقف الان وواصل لمرحلة عليمة رفيعة ، كيف بده يروّح بالبيت على أمراه غبية جاهلة ، حتى يشعر انه في ببيته فجوة كبيرة ، هو ما بدة يحس انه بدنيا و زوجته بدنيا ثانيه_


 :Db465236ff:  اسمحلي اضحك
لان الدكاتره هذول هم الي بتنصدم فيهم
واسف...بس هاي وجهه نظري

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> طيب احكيلك شو بس مشان اقلب النقاش لصالح زهرة 
> انا سألت ابوي بشكل عام عن نفسات الشباب وهيك 
> بابا بحكي وهو كان شب بيوم من الايام اكيد 
> انه معظم شعارات الشباب قبل الزواج بتختفي بعدها 
> منه ظروف وضغوط عمل ومسؤليات 
> ...



 :SnipeR (62): 
 الحمد لله لقيت حد يفهم علي :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> صح...بس احنا بنحكي عن حياه زوجه مش فرديه..وبالتالي المرأه كمان هي الي بتحكم الرجل شو بتصرف معها وشو بعمل..


 
مقدر التجربة العملية اللي انتي بتحكي بناءا على اطلاع فيها ، لكن هذا لا يعني انه باقي الرجال برتاح نفسيا لهذه العلاقة التنافسية ، الرجل بده يسكن لزوجته ، بده يروح من الشغل يفضفضلها عن كل اشي ، بده يشعر انه في قوة انثوية رقيقة بتدعمه بالحياة و بالارادة وبالتفاؤل ،

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _ 
> مقدر التجربة العملية اللي انتي بتحكي بناءا على اطلاع فيها ، لكن هذا لا يعني انه باقي الرجال برتاح نفسيا لهذه العلاقة التنافسية ، الرجل بده يسكن لزوجته ، بده يروح من الشغل يفضفضلها عن كل اشي ، بده يشعر انه في قوة انثوية رقيقة بتدعمه بالحياة و بالارادة وبالتفاؤل ،
> 
> _


المرأه كمان بدها نفس الشي
طيب ليش بتصير المشاكل؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الحمد لله لقيت حد يفهم علي


تظلكيش تحكي كانك بتحكي سنسكريتي واحنا مش فاهمين ، بتغيضني هالطريقة  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب احكيلك شو بس مشان اقلب النقاش لصالح زهرة 
> انا سألت ابوي بشكل عام عن نفسات الشباب وهيك 
> بابا بحكي وهو كان شب بيوم من الايام اكيد 
> انه معظم شعارات الشباب قبل الزواج بتختفي بعدها 
> منه ظروف وضغوط عمل ومسؤليات 
> واصلا كلامه قبل الزواج اما عن عاطفة جياشة كانت بسبب حب بنت 
> او هي شعارات وحماس شباب 
> المعطيات بتختلف كتير بعد الارتباط وممكن الانسان يتفاجئ بحالو كمان 
> يعني ما بتعرف انت شو رح تكون المرأة الذكية اللي رح ترتبط فيها
> ...


صراحه انا شخصيا ، ما بكون مرتاح اذا كانت علاقتي مستقبلا مع زوجتي هيك ، مش ناقصني حروب انا 

شو جايبها مشان تنكدني  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

> اسمحلي اضحك
> لان الدكاتره هذول هم الي بتنصدم فيهم
> واسف...بس هاي وجهه نظري


انا معك ومعك حق تضحكي كمان 
احكليك ليش لاسباب محمد عمره ما جربها 
ما جرب انه كبنت جمالها متوسط " مش حلوة كتير " تروح على مكتب دكتور كان في يوم مثلها الاعلى 
غير هيك 
انا بابا كمان كان استاذ في الجامعة وعارف نفسيات الدكاترة مزبوط 
بحكلينا كتير قصص 
عنجد بتنصدم انه ممكن يكون هيك الدكتور اللي مثلك الاعلى وهيك تفكيرو 
اغلبهم بفضل بنت مش متعلمة مشان يكون سي سيد

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _تظلكيش تحكي كانك بتحكي سنسكريتي واحنا مش فاهمين ، بتغيضني هالطريقة_


طيب كويس انك تنغاظ  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> المرأه كمان بدها نفس الشي
> طيب ليش بتصير المشاكل؟


المشاكل عادي ، بتصير بأي علاقه انسانية مش بس الزواج ، المهم الهيكل العام للعلاقة

----------


## saousana

> صراحه انا شخصيا ، ما بكون مرتاح اذا كانت علاقتي مستقبلا مع زوجتي هيك ، مش ناقصني حروب انا 
> 
> شو جايبها مشان تنكدني


يعني انت كمان بتخاف من الارتباط بالمرأة الذكية افهم ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> انا معك ومعك حق تضحكي كمان 
> احكليك ليش لاسباب محمد عمره ما جربها 
> ما جرب انه كبنت جمالها متوسط " مش حلوة كتير " تروح على مكتب دكتور كان في يوم مثلها الاعلى 
> غير هيك 
> انا بابا كمان كان استاذ في الجامعة وعارف نفسيات الدكاترة مزبوط 
> ...


للاسف صح 100% وانا بنفس الصوره..والدي استاذ جامعي..وبحكي بلاوي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا معك ومعك حق تضحكي كمان 
> احكليك ليش لاسباب محمد عمره ما جربها 
> ما جرب انه كبنت جمالها متوسط " مش حلوة كتير " تروح على مكتب دكتور كان في يوم مثلها الاعلى 
> غير هيك 
> انا بابا كمان كان استاذ في الجامعة وعارف نفسيات الدكاترة مزبوط 
> بحكلينا كتير قصص 
> عنجد بتنصدم انه ممكن يكون هيك الدكتور اللي مثلك الاعلى وهيك تفكيرو 
> اغلبهم بفضل بنت مش متعلمة مشان يكون سي سيد


والله حكيك انتي و زهرة بخليني احكي عن نفسي : الحمد لله 

لانه صحيح الامثله هاي موجودة بس شكلها اكثر من ما اتوقعت

----------


## زهره التوليب

الحمد لله وان شاء الله بتم نعمه علينا..بالشريك الكفؤ

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_تظلكيش تحكي كانك بتحكي سنسكريتي واحنا مش فاهمين ، بتغيضني هالطريقة_ 


 me too :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> يعني انت كمان بتخاف من الارتباط بالمرأة الذكية افهم ؟


على العكس ، حكيي من البداية بدل انه بأيد الزواج من مرأة ذكيه مثقفة 

اذا ما كانت ذكية ، بتفهمني من نظرة ، بتعرف شو بريحني شو بغيضني شو بحب شو ما بحب ، 

انا مش مستعد اتزوج الا عن انسجام و توافق تام ، وانا بشوف انه هالشي مستحيل يكون مع امرأة غبيه

----------


## saousana

> والله حكيك انتي و زهرة بخليني احكي عن نفسي : الحمد لله 
> 
> لانه صحيح الامثله هاي موجودة بس شكلها اكثر من ما اتوقعت


طيب يا محمد اذا اهل العلم بخاف يرتبطو بذكية 
بتتوقع الجاهل تكون هاي طموحو 
الموضوع كتير حساس بالنسبة للشباب اكتر ما تتصور

----------


## آلجوري

ياي خلصت الحرب ع خير ... يلا يعطيكم العافية  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> طيب يا محمد اذا اهل العلم بخاف يرتبطو بذكية 
> بتتوقع الجاهل تكون هاي طموحو 
> الموضوع كتير حساس بالنسبة للشباب اكتر ما تتصور


انا ما بحكي عن الجاهل ، الجاهل اسمه جاهل اكيد بده استعباد تام ، وهو جايبها مشان يتأمر عليها و تلبيله حاجاته و رغباته و تربي ولاده بس

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ياي خلصت الحرب ع خير ... يلا يعطيكم العافية


اسمها يالله  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh 					 
> _على العكس ، حكيي من البداية بدل انه بأيد الزواج من مرأة ذكيه مثقفة 
> 
> اذا ما كانت ذكية ، بتفهمني من نظرة ، بتعرف شو بريحني شو بغيضني شو بحب شو ما بحب ، 
> 
> انا مش مستعد اتزوج الا عن انسجام و توافق تام ، وانا بشوف انه هالشي مستحيل يكون مع امرأة غبيه_


كلنا هيك بنحلم
بس الموضوع اله ابعاد كتيير بالاخص عند الشخص الي بتعلم وبطلع وبسافر وبشتغل بمجتمع مختلط من الدرجه الاولى

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله يعطيكم العافيه
وتصبحوا على خير

----------


## الولهان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_يالله يعطيكم العافيه
وتصبحوا على خير
_


ونت من اهل الخير

----------


## غسان

_كل هالنقاشات صايره من وراي .._ 

_يالله .. انا اعطيت رأيي بالموضوع بأوله .._

----------


## تحية عسكريه

" المرأة الذكية تجذب الرجل لكن ليس الى حد الارتباط "

طبعا يا سيدي كلامك صح . :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## saousana

> _كل هالنقاشات صايره من وراي .._ 
> 
> _يالله .. انا اعطيت رأيي بالموضوع بأوله .._


يا حرررررررررررررررررررررام  :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14): 
كان نقاش رائع

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
_

يا حرررررررررررررررررررررام 
كان نقاش رائع_ 
*يا شريرة ... 

لا تزعل غسان بنمسحه بنعيدوا مرة تانية إذا بدك*

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh  
_
ولكن اذا كان الرجل واثق بنفسه لدرجة كافيه ، فانه يشعر بالانسجام مع هذا الذكاء الانثوي_ 



 بعض النظر اذا كان واثق من نفسه او لا
هو يحب الانثى التي تتضاهر بعدم الانسجام 
(اي بعدم الفهم)

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana 					 
> _
> 
> يا حرررررررررررررررررررررام 
> كان نقاش رائع_ 
> *يا شريرة ... 
> 
> لا تزعل غسان بنمسحه بنعيدوا مرة تانية إذا بدك*


طيب عنجد اذا بدك بنعيد 
شو بدك تعلق واحنا جاهزين  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

يا حرررررررررررررررررررررام 
كان نقاش رائع_ 



__

_اخصائية الجكر .. بالعالم .._  

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري  
_اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana                      


يا حرررررررررررررررررررررام 
كان نقاش رائع  
يا شريرة ... 

لا تزعل غسان بنمسحه بنعيدوا مرة تانية إذا بدك 
_


_ تسلمي ايات .. كأني كنت موجود .._
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_

طيب عنجد اذا بدك بنعيد 
شو بدك تعلق واحنا جاهزين_ 



_  لا خلص .. انتو كفيتوا ووفيتوا .._

----------


## زهرة النرجس

حواركم جميل 
مشكور الجميع

----------


## ريمي

شكرة على الموضضضووع

----------


## دليلة

انا في رايي انو  الرجل يسعى للارتباط بالمراة الدكية لان بدكاءها تعرف كيف تتركه يسعى للارتباط بها  وهي راح تكون عارفة كيف توصل له وتخليه مرتاح

----------


## الطيطي

شكرا ع الموضوع الجميل

----------


## شذى الياسمين

اذا كانت اذكى منه بصير يغار منها و يمكن ما يرتبط فيها بس كل شي قسمة و نصيب ...

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

موضوع جميل جدا....

----------


## المتميزة

كل شي قسمة ونصيب

----------


## moad_milhim 1

الموضوع جميل و اعجبني  :SnipeR (94):  :Icon31:  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## lu2zgool

انا شخصيا اعتقد ان الجميلة الغبيه ليست بجميلة 
الذكاء شيئ لابد ان يكون ولو جزء بسيط منه عند المراءه
اخبرني ابي ذات مرة ان السيدة الجيدة هي التي تفهم دون كلمات 
تدري بالالم الرغبات حتى دون ان يخبرها زوجها 
وذلك بحد ذاته ذكاء 
يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنكح المرأة لثلاث : مالها وجمالها ودينها 
فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك 
والدين يأتي بالعقل والذكاء :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة lu2zgool 					 
> _انا شخصيا اعتقد ان الجميلة الغبيه ليست بجميلة 
> الذكاء شيئ لابد ان يكون ولو جزء بسيط منه عند المراءه
> اخبرني ابي ذات مرة ان السيدة الجيدة هي التي تفهم دون كلمات 
> تدري بالالم الرغبات حتى دون ان يخبرها زوجها 
> وذلك بحد ذاته ذكاء 
> يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تنكح المرأة لثلاث : مالها وجمالها ودينها 
> فاظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك 
> والدين يأتي بالعقل والذكاء_


كلام جميل...لكن لفت نظري اخر عباره :Db465236ff: ..كثير من المتدينين (مع احترامي) اغبياء ..ويطبقون الدين دون فهم..لا ارى علاقه مباشره بين الامرين

شكرا الك

----------


## النورس الحزين

انو بذكائها بتعمل كل اشي

----------


## down to you

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _بتتذكر يامحمد في موضوع المرأه تفضل الرجل الذكي...انا علقت بان الرجل يفضل المرأه الغبيه وانت رديت علي
>     اقتباس:
>                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      
> 
> كيف ، على العكس ، وهاي فطرة بالجنسين الاعجاب بالذكي 
> 
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
ع راسي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
أياااام النقاشات الساخنة .. وأنا بالسعوديه .. كل يوم كان موضوع انضل سهرانين عليه للصبح  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## down to you

المرأه الذكيه هي التي تستطيع الحفاظ على رجلها

-راي شخصي-

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> أياااام النقاشات الساخنة .. وأنا بالسعوديه .. كل يوم كان موضوع انضل سهرانين عليه للصبح 
> [/align]


والله ايام  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
استنو بس اخلص امتحانات 
وراجعيييييين بقوة

----------


## آلجوري

> والله ايام 
> استنو بس اخلص امتحانات 
> 
> وراجعيييييين بقوة


 
أقوى من هيك .. دخيلك لا  :Db465236ff: 

وفي موضوع عصبت من أحمد فيه ومنكم لما كنتو تحكوا عن اللقيط .. بدي دور عليه .. نفتل ع الذكريات اشوي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]دوري يختي دروي  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> والله ايام 
> استنو بس اخلص امتحانات 
> 
> وراجعيييييين بقوة


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## هايدي

الهم المهم المهم الاتنين فاهمين بعض .. وبتهيألي ما في حدا بفهم التاني وبكون غبي .. واصلا اصلا اصلا الطيبون للطيبات .. والخبيثون للخبيثات ... وعلى فكره ما حدا بختار طريق الخباثه .. الا الغبيين .. لانو لو بفهموا ما بختاروا هالطريق ..
هاد واحد .. اتنين .. كل اللي بتحكوه مزبوط وكلام عال العال .. بس انو لازم تحطوا براسكو انو في اكتر من وضع 
هاد اللي بدور على غبيه .. على فكره زي ما حكيتوا .. بدور عالغبيه مشان ما تفهم الاعيبه .. وبكون المغزى من هيك شي مش ولا بد صراحه .. حتى لو كان دارس .. بس الحقيقه هو غبي في اخياره لهيك سلوك ومشان هيك اختار غبيه متله 
اما اللي بيفهم  وسلوكه بالحياه صح .. بحس هو انه  غباء اذا اختار وحده غبيه .. والغبى هو سذاجه صراحه .. كيف بدو يقدمها للناس بكرا ؟؟ كيف بدهم يطلعوا ولاده بكرا ؟؟ هيك الرجال اللي بتفهم بتفكر .. واكيد في كتير منهم هيك بفكروا .. ف الناس اجناس .. شي بفكر هيك وشي بيفكر هي ..
بس كونوا على يقين ما في حدا ذكي بدور على غبيه .. حتى من باب انو ما تشوف حالها .. ما في ذكي بشوف حاله .. خدوها معلموه .. لانه التواضع ذكاء على فكره (( مو تحطوا براسكو انه خباثه ) لا في فرق .. الغبي بيكون شايف حاله مو الذكي
طولت عليكوا بعرف
سلام بكفي لهون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الهم المهم المهم الاتنين فاهمين بعض .. وبتهيألي ما في حدا بفهم التاني وبكون غبي .. واصلا اصلا اصلا الطيبون للطيبات .. والخبيثون للخبيثات ... وعلى فكره ما حدا بختار طريق الخباثه .. الا الغبيين .. لانو لو بفهموا ما بختاروا هالطريق ..
> هاد واحد .. اتنين .. كل اللي بتحكوه مزبوط وكلام عال العال .. بس انو لازم تحطوا براسكو انو في اكتر من وضع 
> هاد اللي بدور على غبيه .. على فكره زي ما حكيتوا .. بدور عالغبيه مشان ما تفهم الاعيبه .. وبكون المغزى من هيك شي مش ولا بد صراحه .. حتى لو كان دارس .. بس الحقيقه هو غبي في اخياره لهيك سلوك ومشان هيك اختار غبيه متله 
> اما اللي بيفهم وسلوكه بالحياه صح .. بحس هو انه غباء اذا اختار وحده غبيه .. والغبى هو سذاجه صراحه .. كيف بدو يقدمها للناس بكرا ؟؟ كيف بدهم يطلعوا ولاده بكرا ؟؟ هيك الرجال اللي بتفهم بتفكر .. واكيد في كتير منهم هيك بفكروا .. ف الناس اجناس .. شي بفكر هيك وشي بيفكر هي ..
> بس كونوا على يقين ما في حدا ذكي بدور على غبيه .. حتى من باب انو ما تشوف حالها .. ما في ذكي بشوف حاله .. خدوها معلموه .. لانه التواضع ذكاء على فكره (( مو تحطوا براسكو انه خباثه ) لا في فرق .. الغبي بيكون شايف حاله مو الذكي
> طولت عليكوا بعرف
> سلام بكفي لهون


 
[align=center] 
كلامك رائع .. و بوافقك بكل كلمة حكيتيها 

أهلا فيكِ بالموضوع  :SnipeR (62): 
[/align]

----------


## هايدي

شرا كتير محمد وشكرا لطرحكوا هيك موضوع .. بس مبين انو زمان انطرح .. بس انا علقت انو عساها تكون فائدة .. شكرا كمان مره

----------

